# [Review] Qiyi Galaxy V2L video review



## mafergut (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have made a video review of the new megaminx Qiyi Galaxy V2L. It's in Spanish with English subtitles. Hope you like it. In summary: the cube is very nice and stable, a bit too small still, even though it's bigger than the original v2. Reverse is improved over the v1 by a lot and, all in all, it has replaced the v1 as my main megaminx. Hope you like it.


----------

